# Music/drink pairing?



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Found this interesting gem on the Internet: http://drinkify.org/

For Beethoven, it suggests a bottle of red wine, served at room temperature. For Mahler, the same, but garnished with nutmeg. For Mozart, as well, but garnished with a maraschino cherry, instead.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmm. For Haydn it suggested water, for Bruckner a can of lager and for Johannes Brahms I was recommended equal measures of coconut milk and ecstasy. 

And for dear Franz Schubert a cocktail of 1 part Coco Lopez to 1 part ecstasy to 8 parts Tabasco sauce. Served with 'pickled carrot sticks'.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

For Dvorak, it suggests:

• 1 oz. Jägermeister
• 1 oz. Bitters
• 1 oz. Monster Energy Drink

Combine in highball glass and serve. Stir slowly. Garnish with glowstick.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Haha, some random metal band name I entered got this result:



> 4 oz. Blood
> 
> Serve on rocks. Garnish with fire.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Mozart's music is like a glass of Champagne for me. Bubbly, fizzy, and jovial.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I find that Scotch goes exceedingly well with anything I listen to.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

"The William Byrd"

10 oz. LSD

Served neat.

"The Domenico Scarlatti"

6 oz. Marijuana

Served neat.

"The John Dowland"

10 oz. Marijuana
10 oz. Ice Cream
10 oz. Coconut milk

Combine in highball glass and serve. Stir slowly. Garnish with sugar.

"The György Ligeti"

1 bottle Box wine

Serve at room temperature. 
Garnish with umbrella.

"The Richard Wagner"

1 Pilsner

Served cold.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

As I heard on the radio once, I paraphrase: "Glazunov is like good wine!"


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Josquin des Prez

Bottle of red wine. Garnish with straw.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Man, I don't know anything about alcoholic drinks....


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I guess I've been doing this all wrong! I've been pairing all of my music with fine, American hand-crafted ales! Ah, well...there have been many a delightful and delicious tasting listening session and more to come. 

Oh, and uh, Klavierspieler...I'll take "The Domenico Scarlatti" for my next listen, please


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Gilbert & Sullivan reminds me of WKD or any other alcopop - artificially coloured, sickly sweet and the morning after you wonder why the hell you bothered. :devil:


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I find red wine goes with most music, though white often makes an acceptable alternative, particularly for renaissance music.

Funnily enough, for many years I have felt that Stockhausen's _Kreuzspiel _is perfectly accompanied by a very good _fino_, slightly colder than it should be, on a Sunday morning - around 11am - in preparation for a good Sunday lunch.

A green olive is probably in the picture.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah, the whoredom of public relations plundering the arts in order to tie them in to selling something. And so many of you, evidently liquor culture(d) enough, fell right into it.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I peronally would suggest an enormous bongrip for all of the above... but that might be directed at the wrong audience haha


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't drink, but I can share in this rather odd idea. I think I can manage it without falling into the whoredom of art plundering as well.

“THE ERIK SATIE”

8 oz. Jägermeister
Serve neat.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I prefer listening to music sober. But if I chose to to drink, it would be Puerto Rican Rum and Juice.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I like Erik Satie with lemonade, and when I'm feeling extra crazy a spritz of lime.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Ah, the whoredom of public relations plundering the arts in order to tie them in to selling something. And so many of you, evidently liquor culture(d) enough, fell right into it.


Not so much plundering the arts in order to sell something as it is simple humor. For example, see the suggestion mentioned in jalex's post for drinking water with Haydn's music, subtly implying that Haydn's music is "watery." For many classical composers, the website suggests red wine (commonly associated with aristocracy) served in such a manner as to say something about the composer's music.

Beethoven: served at room temperature--sometimes unorthodox
Mozart: served with a Maraschino cherry--sweet, almost sickly so
Mahler: served with nutmeg--a bit spicy

For other classical composers (usually tending towards the Romantic or Modern eras), stranger and/or harder drinks are suggested.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Schnittke. Straight up shots of Jack Daniels.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

To back up Kopachris' point, try typing in a pitchfork.com band. You'll get Pabst Blue Ribbon everytime I'm sure. 

Edit: On another note, Miles Davis' is heroin.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

^ No need, just take an enormous bongrip.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm doing Mozart + Champagne tonight. Great combo.


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

6 oz. Old Rip Van Winkle Bourbon

The Offenbach...


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

It was kind of bizarre what they said to drink with Dittersdorf: http://drinkify.org/dittersdorf

There's a curse word there, so beware.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I went to a first night production of 'Trovatore' at the ROH, fuelled with malt whisky. I went to the last night, smoked some dope in the bathroom...it still didnt make sense!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

This website keeps offering me beer for almost all of my favorites: Wagner, Bruckner, Sibelius.


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

Where is the Craft Beer?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha we need to set up the drinking game.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

The Student Prince demands beer in a big beer mug.
La Traviata's Drinking Song demands bubbly in champagne flutes.
Rigoletto needs red wine in silver goblets.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It suggests most another spin on marketing alcohol, and appeals to those most interested in alcohol.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

For most people it just suggests red wine. Wine sucks. Here are a few more interesting ones:

Zappa = Oro and cranberry juice.
Stockhausen = Glenmorangie and egg whites.
Richard Strauss = Canadian Club and orange juice.
Tippett = Eau-de-vie
Huber = Maker's Mark
Johann Strauss II = Old Rip Van Winkle and Coke
Frédéric Chopin = Red Stripe (wat)
Haydn = Water!
Telemann = Canadian Club, cream and lime juice
Kagel = Berliner Weisse
Stravinsky = Ogogoro
Bartók = Pernod
Schubert = Ecstasy, Coco Lopez and tabasco sauce (wat)
Takemitsu = Gin and wheatgrass juice
Gershwin = "*******" Rum, cough syrup and an egg (wat)
Domenico Scarlatti = Marijuana
Alessandro Scarlatti = Marijuana, coconut milk and V8

Ecstasy and marijuana sound like nice *drinks*!


----------

